# December PotM Voting



## snowbear (Jan 7, 2017)

December 2016's candidates.  Good luck to all of our nominees.  Voting will close in 7 days.

1. _Public Still Life_ by @limr; 
Public Still LIfe







2. _His mother's dress_ by @binga63
His mother's dress






3. _Barred Owl_ by @rodbender
Barred Owl






4. _First Snowy and Snow Buntings of the season_ by @Trevor Baldwin
First Snowy and Snow Buntings of the season






5. _Pedestrian in the Rain w/ Black and White Umbrella_ by @otherprof 
Pedestrian in the Rain w/ Black and White Umbrella






6. _The Santa Line_ by @Tuna 
The Santa Line






7. _Kylie_ by @binga63
Kylie






8. _Green Heron_ by @bulldurham 
Green Heron






9. _Morning has Broken_ by @bulldurham, 
Morning Has Broken (reduced version)






10. _Sister In Law_ by ASoulfulRecover.
Sister In Law






11. _Cookies4_ by @SquarePeg 
Cookies?






12. _Water drop_ by @cdryden
Water Drops


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 7, 2017)

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 12, 2017)

It's a 3 way tie.  Vote!!!!!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 14, 2017)

And then there were two.


----------

